
There’s No Bigger Grift in Business Than the Consultant - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/enhttps://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/theres-no-bigger-grift-in-business-than-the-consultant-us/story/theres-no-bigger-grift-in-business-than-the-consultant
======
caymanjim
Bad link. [https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/theres-no-bigger-
grift-i...](https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/theres-no-bigger-grift-in-
business-than-the-consultant)

